# Umsetzung eines Photoshop Layouts mit Dreamweaver



## KillaAK (24. Juni 2005)

Ich würde gerne eine Seite machen, allerdings fehlen mir die nötigen Kenntnisse. Es soll keine aufwendige Seite werden, lediglich eine zentrierte Seite mit Header, Footer und den dazu passenden Seitenstücken. Ich habe mich natürlich in Dreamweaver schon umgeguckt und bin mit Frames meinem Wunschresultat etwas näher gekommen. Jedoch stellen sich mir da viele Fragen (  ):

*- Wie bekomme ich die Linien, der erstellten Frames, weg? (damit das Layout richtig rüberkommt)
- Wie stelle ich es ein, dass kein Pixel Abstand zwischen den Frames bleibt (damit das Layout richtig rüberkommt)
- Sollte ich den Content (der mittlere Bereich) scrollbar machen und die Seitenstücke fixiert lassen oder sollte ich die Seitenstücke variabel machen, so dass sie sich autom. mit dem Content verlängern (bzw. welche Methode ist leichter umzusetzen)?*

Zum besseren Verständnis noch diese Bilder:

*Layout:*






*Schema:*





Und noch ein paar Angaben zu den Abmessungen der einzelnen Dateien (falls jemand direkt den Code dafür schreiben könnte):

Header: 600x282 px
Footer: 600x35 px
Seitenstücke: 20x383 px (nur für den Fall dass die Methode des fixierten Seitenstücks verwendet wird)

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu unverständlich ausgedrückt und ihr könnt mir ein Wenig weiterhelfen.

_Danke im Vorraus!_


----------



## AKrebs70 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Zum Thema Frames solltest Du erst mal das lesen:
http://frames.jan-andresen.de/

Da Du aber auch noch nicht einmal die Grundlagen von HTML intus hast würde ich dir das auch empfehlen:
http://de.selfhtml.org/

Aber wenn ich dich bei deinem vorhaben vieleicht eh nicht überzeugen kann die Finger von Frames zu lassen dies:
Zu Punkt 1: Füge bei jeden Frameset einen Rand von 0 ein.

```
<frameset rows="80,*" border="0" framespacing="0">
```
Zu Punkt 2: Machst Du es in jeder einzelnen HTML-Seite die da reingeladen wird das selbe im BODY

```
<body bgcolor="#ffffff" leftmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" topmargin="0">
```
 
Gruß Axel


----------



## KillaAK (24. Juni 2005)

Klar wäre ich auch mit anderen Lösungen zufrieden, nur dachte ich mir, dass das möglicherweise die simpelste Lösung sei.

Aber erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## gsyi (24. Juni 2005)

Wieso wendest du überhaupt Frame an?
Für dieses Design brauchst du doch kein Frame: http://ronin-board.de/uploads/SopLayout.jpg
Einfach versuchen alles in Tabellen umzusetzen, aber zuvor noch ordentlich slicen


----------



## KillaAK (24. Juni 2005)

Hm, könntest du mir nicht einen Code dafür schreiben? ^^

Wäre dir unendlich dankbar


----------



## gsyi (24. Juni 2005)

KillaAK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, könntest du mir nicht einen Code dafür schreiben? ^^
> 
> Wäre dir unendlich dankbar



Du sollst ja auch was daran lernen   

Linktips für dich:
http://gfxschool.com/tutorials/photoshop/namelinkslices.php
http://www.tutorialfx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2841
http://www.epleweb.com/tutorials/psweb/


----------



## KillaAK (24. Juni 2005)

gsyi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du sollst ja auch was daran lernen
> 
> Linktips für dich:
> http://gfxschool.com/tutorials/photoshop/namelinkslices.php
> ...


Danke für die Links, allerdings bin ich eigentlich schon so weit, mein Prob ist eher das vernünftig mit Dreamweaver umzusetzen! Also was muss ich dann im Dreamweaver machen   

Danke, nochmals


----------



## gsyi (24. Juni 2005)

KillaAK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Links, allerdings bin ich eigentlich schon so weit, mein Prob ist eher das vernünftig mit Dreamweaver umzusetzen! Also was muss ich dann im Dreamweaver machen
> 
> Danke, nochmals



Statt Frames Blindtabellen einsetzen, wenn du deine Seite gleich sumafreundlich umsetzen willst, dann mit css


----------



## KillaAK (24. Juni 2005)

Wie viel Arbeit wäre es denn, die ganze Sache mit CSS umzusetzen?


----------



## AKrebs70 (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn Du dich wirklich mit css Beschäftigen willst dann mache dich erst einmal mit den Grundkenntnissen von HTML vertraut.
Mein Empfehlung dazu habe ich dir schon geschrieben.

Gruß Axel


----------



## KillaAK (25. Juni 2005)

Für eine simple Seite habe ich eigentlich nicht vor HTML bzw. CSS zu lernen. Ich werde es ohne hin nicht wieder benötigen und bei einem so simplen Aufbau habe ich gehofft jemand könnte mir einen Code dafür schreiben oder eine Vorlage dafür machen.


----------



## grasman (25. Juni 2005)

also wenn du garnix von html wissen willst und von css erstrecht nicht (garnicht zu reden von js oder php) dann kannste schon frames verwenden is fürn anfang was leichter aber wenn du dir n bissl mühe gibst kriegstes vielleicht ohne frames hin das is immer besser.

das prob wen du frames nimmst: du hast einen dummen scrollbalken mitten (wenn du 3 frames nebeneinander hast) in der homepage anstatt rechts ganz außen.

da es nur eine kleine seite werden soll (kommt drauf an wie klein) kannste das eigentlich ohne größe vorkenntnisse und rel einfach mit tabellen machen - das problem ist nur, wenn das menü angepasst werden soll musst du das auf jeder seite anpassen. da deine seite aber ehr klein ausfallen soll denke ich würde auch dass gehen (copy'n'paste rulez).

oder du suchst dir noch n script wie du das menue aus einer eigenen datei einfügst mir fällt grad nur java ein (bzw. php aber davon rat ich ab wenn du nix von html weißt) musst ma suchen


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (25. Juni 2005)

grasman: Ich bitte dringend um Einhaltung der Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke.


----------



## Blackylein (25. Juni 2005)

gsyi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du sollst ja auch was daran lernen
> 
> Linktips für dich:
> http://gfxschool.com/tutorials/photoshop/namelinkslices.php
> ...


 
 Gibts so was auch auf Deutsch? Dann tu ich mir ein bisschen leichter


----------



## AKrebs70 (26. Juni 2005)

KillaAK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für eine simple Seite habe ich eigentlich nicht vor HTML bzw. CSS zu lernen. Ich werde es ohne hin nicht wieder benötigen und bei einem so simplen Aufbau habe ich gehofft jemand könnte mir einen Code dafür schreiben oder eine Vorlage dafür machen.


 
Also mein Gutster!

In diesem Forum geht es darum das User andere Usern helfen und nicht das User die Arbeit für dich machen. Entweder lerne das ganze und wir helfen dir oder angariere dir jemand der das für Dich macht!

Meiner meinung nach sollte dieser Beitrag geschloßen werden da er ja überhaupt nichts lernen will sondern nur von uns die Arbeit gemacht haben möchte.

Gruß Axel


----------



## KillaAK (30. Juni 2005)

http://www.sopranos.dl.am

oder

http://www.ronin-board.de/sopranos


----------

